# Its official - The NEW COUPE FACELIFT



## richards (Sep 25, 2002)

A UK based magazine called Autocar has today published these pictures.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

richards said:


> *A UK based magazine called Autocar has today published these pictures. *


Interesting. That's apparently a US market coupe--check the license plate frame.

It's hard to tell much from these pics. The grille is bigger, more in line with the new sedan, and the repeaters have been moved up on the fender, again like the sedan. The headlights are concealed by tape, but it's a good bet (I suppose) that they too will resemble the sedan. Note, though, that there appears to be some sort of amber around the low beam housing.

The lower fascia is almost completely obscured, but the shape of the central vent is very similar to the M aerokit that comes on 330i SP cars. Hopefully, this means we'll get normal size fogs, rather than the little squinty ones on 2002 sedans.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Same old ugly triangular turn signals that are on the facelifted sedans. :thumbdwn: The kidney grilles seem wider. I would like to see how this looks without all of the masking.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Could the kidneys get any larger


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

For the record, I really like the triangular sidemarkers on the E46 sedans. They look much better IMO than the coupe's rectangular lights.

The coupe facelift looks promising in those spy shots.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

How novel. Let's flatten the front bumper, enlarge the kidneys and put on some nice Integra lights...done.:thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: Think I'll keep mine.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *looks a lot like the three series compact nose that's already being sold in other parts of the world
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankfully it lacks the body colored parts between the front lights on each side, which is the biggest complaint I have about the Compact's front end.


----------



## artvandelay (Aug 15, 2002)

you guys do realize the front lights have been intentionally disguised to look like the compact's? I'm pretty sure they're not going to be selling the coupe with that tape on it. I expect the front lights to look very similar to the sedan, which I'm aware many people aren't fond of either... but I think looks fine.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

DougDogs said:


> *looks a lot like the three series compact nose that's already being sold in other parts of the world *


Don't forget - the spy shots still have a lot of cladding on them. I don't think the headlights will come out with body-colored trim on them at all.


----------



## mystic (Dec 26, 2001)

so when's this supposed to replace the current 3 series? 2004? mid-2003?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

mystic said:


> *so when's this supposed to replace the current 3 series? 2004? mid-2003? *


in March


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

mystic said:


> *so when's this supposed to replace the current 3 series? 2004? mid-2003? *


March.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Where's the vomit smiley ?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Where's the vomit smiley ?  *


uh-oh.

regrets?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> uh-oh.
> 
> regrets? *


the kidney grill is awful  Does it have to be larger ? Why ?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *the kidney grill is awful  Does it have to be larger ? Why ?  *


1 word for you: RETROFIT


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 1 word for you: RETROFIT  *


I know you're going to help me, no ?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm happy for new coupe owners... now they'll get the style upgrade that we '02/'03 sedan owners enjoy, and won't be stuck with the aged-looking obsolete look of the pre-'02 3ers. 

(ducking)


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *I'm happy for new coupe owners... now they'll get the style upgrade that we '02/'03 sedan owners enjoy, and won't be stuck with the aged-looking obsolete look of the pre-'02 3ers.
> 
> (ducking) *


--------------> [Enter Razzmatazz smiley here]


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Guys I think the kidney grill enlargement is partially a visual illusion. While they are definitely wider (since the bulge in the hood is more pronounced, they seem to cover the entire bulge rather than leaving the 3/4" space on either side as they are now), I think the all black color makes them appear larger than they will, esp. on silver where the contrast is very pronounced.

I think this is a nice hybrid design between the current coupe and sedan front ends. They still want to maintain the different looks between the two it seems.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Its too bad. The original e46 coupe is one of the most beautiful cars ever made (IMO-- and that's from a guy who owns a sedan). Whenever I see one on the road or on the street I can't help staring at it. These changes kind of detract from the beauty and balance. The crease line that stops mid-fender and the triangular repeater just don't seem to flow w/ the classic lines of the coupe--and neither does the more heavy handed grille. Also, its a good bet that the front will strongly resemble the sedan facelift. I don't understand this--BMW (well, Bangle atleast) had stated that they wanted to start to differentiate the coupe and sedan more in preparation for the coupe becoming a 4 series. And, now they just do this un-inspired facelift just for the sake of doing it. :tsk: 

The e46 sedan and coupe were just born beautiful--unlike most cars, there was no need to give them a mid-life facelift. :lmao:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

robg said:


> * And, now they just do this un-inspired facelift just for the sake of doing it. :tsk:
> *


Not unanticipated however... the un-inspired sedan facelift was a sign of things to come. Thankfully I care less every day about the entire BMW lineup.

The only BMW's I still like are the E39 (soon to die), the E38 (dead), the current M3 (soon to be uglified) and the X5.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> *
> Thankfully I care less every day about the entire BMW lineup. *


Amen. Currently, there are only three models that hold *any* appeal to me, the Z8, 540i (Sport) and M5. Even the 530i is out because of the infernal DBW throttle. But none of these is financially feasible. So, basically, I can very safely set foot in my BMW dealership. Nothing is going to tempt me.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Currently, there are only three models that hold *any* appeal to me, the Z8, 540i (Sport) and M5. Even the 530i is out because of the infernal DBW throttle. *


I believe all those have DBW...

The M3 isn't at all appealing?


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

I find it interesting that some of you are starting to (or continuing to) bash BMW for their design prowess. I think they're moving in the right direction, and I would definitely buy the car FOR THE CAR (i.e. if I went with a new 330ci or something) rather than for the fact that I don't think it's AS beautiful as its predecessor. Cars like the Z4 and new 5'er excite me, they're intriguing to me from a design perspective, not necessarily the most beautiful things but definitely not ugly and repugnant as some of you think.

Maybe it's just an open-mind that some of you need to develop? Or just remember that you're driving one of the best cars in the world. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> I believe all those have DBW...
> 
> The M3 isn't at all appealing? *


I might believe that the M5 and Z8 might (but they hold appeal that transcends DBW). However I am reasonably sure the 540 does not have a DBW throttle (yet). I doubt BMW would make a change other than with the launch of a new engine. The M54 was new and it marked the switch-over to DBW on the 3's and 5's in cars with that engine. But I do not think the 4.4L V8 has changed in the last few years.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

That car has definitely lines from the ugly compact, which even being bashed by the people whom I talked to at the dealers here in Ol' Germany.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> The M3 isn't at all appealing? *


Not really.

If the CSL had a 6-spd, I'd list it as having appeal. But I have no interest in SMG either.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> I might believe that the M5 and Z8 might (but they hold appeal that transcends DBW). However I am reasonably sure the 540 does not have a DBW throttle (yet). I doubt BMW would make a change other than with the launch of a new engine. The M54 was new and it marked the switch-over to DBW on the 3's and 5's in cars with that engine. But I do not think the 4.4L V8 has changed in the last few years. *


Well, I know that the M5 and Z8 have it. How else would the sports button work? I have driven the M5 extensively, it has one for sure. The 540, I wan't sure about. I haven't driven. Even with the non-DBW, the 540i/6 is soooo soft compared to the M5.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Not really.
> 
> If the CSL had a 6-spd, I'd list it as having appeal. But I have no interest in SMG either. *


The CSL does have a 6 speed 

Why not the regular car?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

preferring a 540 sport over an M3 doesn't make much sense, except for the 2 extra doors. I know that's a big one for TD, but as for what models interest him, it's clear that he refuses to relent of his anti-E46 stance.

How close-minded of him


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

atyclb said:


> * I know that's a big one for TD, but as for what models interest him, it's clear that he refuses to relent of his anti-E46 stance.
> 
> How close-minded of him  *


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *
> How close-minded of him  *


Finally a pseudo-response! I figured I might stir the shit a bit more than I did. Oh well.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Where's the vomit smiley ?  *


Sorry, I forgot it. I thought two thumbs down was sufficient.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Amen. Currently, there are only three models that hold *any* appeal to me, the Z8, 540i (Sport) and M5. Even the 530i is out because of the infernal DBW throttle. But none of these is financially feasible. So, basically, I can very safely set foot in my BMW dealership. Nothing is going to tempt me. *


I keep looking for 98-99 540i's and although depreciation is generally crappy on E39's in general... any of the "cherry" ones (6-sp, Sport pkg, good colors) are on BMW dealer lots with silly pricing. M5's run at even a higher premium.

Same situation exists for E38's.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the picture initially was a 3-compact and the post was a joke. But on further inspection... :thumbdwn:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *preferring a 540 sport over an M3 doesn't make much sense, except for the 2 extra doors. I know that's a big one for TD, but as for what models interest him, it's clear that he refuses to relent of his anti-E46 stance.
> 
> How close-minded of him  *


I would be willing to consider an E46 M3. I always have been. But until I can find a dealer willing to let me drive the damn thing, I'm not going to reach for my checkbook.

FWIW, I mentioned the possibility of getting an E46 M3 to someone who *has* driven one, and he explained that I should avoid doing so, as it "understeered like a pig in high heels." I will note that while I am not sure I believe the accuracy of this assesment, I have no way of refuting it, SINCE I CAN'T DRIVE THE FRIGGING CAR.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

JST said:


> *
> 
> I would be willing to consider an E46 M3. I always have been. But until I can find a dealer willing to let me drive the damn thing, I'm not going to reach for my checkbook.
> 
> FWIW, I mentioned the possibility of getting an E46 M3 to someone who *has* driven one, and he explained that I should avoid doing so, as it "understeered like a pig in high heels." I will note that while I am not sure I believe the accuracy of this assesment, I have no way of refuting it, SINCE I CAN'T DRIVE THE FRIGGING CAR. *


Hey, fly over here. I'll arrange a M3 and M5 and even an Alpina V8S test drive for you if you want


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

JST said:


> *
> 
> I would be willing to consider an E46 M3. I always have been. But until I can find a dealer willing to let me drive the damn thing, I'm not going to reach for my checkbook.
> 
> FWIW, I mentioned the possibility of getting an E46 M3 to someone who *has* driven one, and he explained that I should avoid doing so, as it "understeered like a pig in high heels." I will note that while I am not sure I believe the accuracy of this assesment, I have no way of refuting it, SINCE I CAN'T DRIVE THE FRIGGING CAR. *


As I was there, I distinctly recall the word "bloated" in there as well. I think he said "bloated pig". And he suggested a better use of that much money would be to pick up an E36 M3 AND a Euro E36 M3 motor and do an engine swap.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

JST said:


> *
> 
> I would be willing to consider an E46 M3. I always have been. But until I can find a dealer willing to let me drive the damn thing, I'm not going to reach for my checkbook.
> 
> FWIW, I mentioned the possibility of getting an E46 M3 to someone who *has* driven one, and he explained that I should avoid doing so, as it "understeered like a pig in high heels." I will note that while I am not sure I believe the accuracy of this assesment, I have no way of refuting it, SINCE I CAN'T DRIVE THE FRIGGING CAR. *


I think it's BMW official policy. While they can sell every M-car they make, there will be no test drives.

It's tough to commit that sum of money without a test drive.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> As I was there, I distinctly recall the word "bloated" in there as well. I think he said "bloated pig". And he suggested a better use of that much money would be to pick up an E36 M3 AND a Euro E36 M3 motor and do an engine swap. *


yes, I'm sure the 540 sports you are interested in is quite nimble


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> yes, I'm sure the 540 sports you are interested in is quite nimble *


Bono boy-

I did NOT say I was interested, only that it was one of the models that still held some appeal to me. Appeal is not strictly rational.

I have no interest in buying ANY car (over $5K) any time soon.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Here's a 1994 M3 Euro spec for $30k US:

http://www.trader.ca/Autoforum/Defa...6=&[email protected]&q7=&[email protected]&mknm=688&mdnm=M3


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> Bono boy-
> *


you can really tell when your feathers get ruffled


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

OK, I got the pic I posted a time ago. I'd still prefer it this way.

No, I won't post the other one


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *OK, I got the pic I posted a time ago. I'd still prefer it this way.
> 
> No, I won't post the other one  *


the front grill looks the same as the new photo to me :dunno:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *OK, I got the pic I posted a time ago. I'd still prefer it this way.
> 
> No, I won't post the other one  *


You know that I'm a big fan of the "other one". Better to be absurd than ugly.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> the front grill looks the same as the new photo to me :dunno: *


It's kinda looking bigger on the first pic. Maybe it's because of the black/silver contrast thingy.

We still don't know how the headlights are going to look like


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> *Here's a 1994 M3 Euro spec for $30k US:
> 
> http://www.trader.ca/Autoforum/Defa...6=&[email protected]&q7=&[email protected]&mknm=688&mdnm=M3 *


:drool:


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> :drool: *


Damn those Germans for not bringing it over in '95. Actually, damn us Americans for not wanting it back then. I bet gently-used E36 M3s with that engine would still be relatively affordable, had they made as many thousands of them as they did the S52 version. It would close one of the only two real gaps I see about the car - lack of throttle oversteer. Yes, it would require more sensitive driving, but it would be so much more fun.

The second gap - understeer - is easy to remedy with aftermarket parts.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

"
Our current Car of the Year, the E46 M3 is incredibly talented. It has Porsche 911 levels of performance and driver involvement yet is over 15 grand cheaper and offers true four-seat practicality. After the disappointing dynamics of the E36 it was a weclome return to form, while the 343bhp 3.25-litre straight-six is one of the most charismatic and awesome engines in production anywhere...Possibly the most unloved M car of all, the E36 M3 was criticised for not looking special enough or being a satisfying enough drive. It was, however, a real sales success, selling some 70,000 units. We prefer the torquier nature of the early three-litre cars, but in 321bhp 3.2-litre Evo guise the E36 M3 was very fast, with huge grip and solid reliability.
"


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> :drool: *


While a very nice car, I personally am very much a "new car guy". I have a hard time spending that much money on a 9 year old car.

I'd sooner slap my money down on a 2003 M3 than on an older one. On the other hand, i could actually test drive the 94.


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

Personally Im not going to jump to any conclusions about the facelift untill I see the car without all the "masking". From the spy pics I kind of like it. I think the newer triangle turn signals look really sharp on the coupe. After reading the whole article atyclb posted in the dear jon forum it looks like the coupe will get the sedans head lights.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Does anyone think (like I do) that the sedan headlights will work VERY well with the coupe's slick-back low-profile design? I think the way the headlights are shaped are actually more fitting for the coupe than the sedan actually.


----------



## E46 in Philly (Mar 5, 2002)

webguy330i said:


> *I find it interesting that some of you are starting to (or continuing to) bash BMW for their design prowess. I think they're moving in the right direction, and I would definitely buy the car FOR THE CAR (i.e. if I went with a new 330ci or something) rather than for the fact that I don't think it's AS beautiful as its predecessor. Cars like the Z4 and new 5'er excite me, they're intriguing to me from a design perspective, not necessarily the most beautiful things but definitely not ugly and repugnant as some of you think.
> 
> Maybe it's just an open-mind that some of you need to develop? Or just remember that you're driving one of the best cars in the world. :dunno: *


I've tried to keep an "open mind", but no amount of open-mindedness is going to change poor design into good.

Your own comments provide back-handed compliments at best: "I don't think it's AS beautiful as its predecessor" and "not necessarily the most beautiful things but definitely not ugly and repugnant as some of you think". We should be happy with designs that manage to achieve not-repugnancy?

The new 7 series is a poor design - period. I've given it plenty of time to grow on me, it's grown OFF of me instead. No amount of time or "open-mindedness" will change the fact that there are way to many elements of poor esthetics in that car's look. I'm willing to give the Z4 a bit more credit because it is truly unique and forward-looking, and while it doesn't particularly suite me I can appreciate many elements of the design. In M-trim with flared rear fenders and better wheels it may be a car I could like. But the 7? No way. I remain hopeful that BMW managed to go back to the drawing board and come up with a new 5 that is far enough from the 7 to be attractive. The new 3 sedan's front (and maybe the new coupe's) was a mistake for one very simple reason: it is more feminine than the design it replaced. Upswept "cat eyes" are a feminine cue - and feminization is not something to aspire to in a German sports sedan. If the new coupe is to have cat eyes maybe they will give the air dam enough of a beefy look to make the whole thing work - we'll see.

I just don't buy the idea that because BMW is building great driving machines we should accept inferior design. Beautiful design and high performance are far from mutually exclusive. BMW has proved that fact for themselves countless times. There is no reason for BMW fans to put up with designs that sacrifice beauty in the name of being "different" or "edgy". Different and edgy are all well and good as long as they are COMBINED with beautiful, as the latter is the far more important quality.

I still have some hope that BMW will adjust its design direction and re-embrace the fact that good performance and good design make fine bedfellows. Given what we've been seeing, however, I can't help but worry! :tsk:

(P.S. - none of this commentary was particularly inspired by the spy photos that started this thread. I can't see enough of that car to reach any conclusions.)


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

E46 in Philly said:


> *
> 
> I've tried to keep an "open mind", but no amount of open-mindedness is going to change poor design into good.
> 
> ...


I know I must agree. But see that's just subjective analysis, not really anything to speak of with any significance. It's that whole gray area where everyone has a different idea...



> *
> The new 7 series is a poor design - period. I've given it plenty of time to grow on me, it's grown OFF of me instead. No amount of time or "open-mindedness" will change the fact that there are way to many elements of poor esthetics in that car's look. I'm willing to give the Z4 a bit more credit because it is truly unique and forward-looking, and while it doesn't particularly suite me I can appreciate many elements of the design. In M-trim with flared rear fenders and better wheels it may be a car I could like. But the 7? No way. I remain hopeful that BMW managed to go back to the drawing board and come up with a new 5 that is far enough from the 7 to be attractive. The new 3 sedan's front (and maybe the new coupe's) was a mistake for one very simple reason: it is more feminine than the design it replaced. Upswept "cat eyes" are a feminine cue - and feminization is not something to aspire to in a German sports sedan. If the new coupe is to have cat eyes maybe they will give the air dam enough of a beefy look to make the whole thing work - we'll see.
> *


See here again I can only be subjective. I love the e65 design, in and out. I love the new dash layout (now showing in a Z4 near you). I love the seriousness of the 7's design. Then again I also like cats, so what do I know? =)

I can appreciate your opinion for sure though. You're one of many who see the e65 in this manner.



> *
> I just don't buy the idea that because BMW is building great driving machines we should accept inferior design. Beautiful design and high performance are far from mutually exclusive. BMW has proved that fact for themselves countless times. There is no reason for BMW fans to put up with designs that sacrifice beauty in the name of being "different" or "edgy". Different and edgy are all well and good as long as they are COMBINED with beautiful, as the latter is the far more important quality.
> 
> I still have some hope that BMW will adjust its design direction and re-embrace the fact that good performance and good design make fine bedfellows. Given what we've been seeing, however, I can't help but worry! :tsk:
> ...


I totally agree, no we shouldn't just accept a BMW because it's a BMW... but I do think some of us need to loosen up a bit, let it flow, see what really happens. I think the e46 design is the least dated design BMW has ever produced. I think it will be a show stopper up until the day it's retired for the new 3'er, and I think it will be a sad day. I never thought that of the e30 or e36, perhaps because I never noticed them until they were on their way out.

Maybe I'm just not emotional enough about the current BMW design trends, but I seriously think some folks are just getting a bit too snobby or just unreasonably irritated. I am, however, a proponent for a pioneering spirit and should any of the comments on this or any other board actually be considered when BMW's designers are working on these new models, well that'd be a miracle and astounding. I guess I kind of feel sorry for BMW because no one seems to be standing up and saying "Damn that is HOT!" about their new designs. I mean it's not an Aztek! :lmao:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

webguy330i said:


> *
> I mean it's not an Aztek! :lmao: *


I've always said that the Aztek is a much more harmonious design than the E65 is. And I dare say it's also better looking.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> I've always said that the Azatek is a much more harmonious design than the E65 is. And I dare say it's also better looking. *


Stop the blasphemy!! No more, please no more...


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> I've always said that the Aztek is a much more harmonious design than the E65 is. And I dare say it's also better looking. *


How many six-packs did you have at lunch?


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> How many six-packs did you have at lunch?  *


:lmao: You beat me to it...I dislike the e65 tremendously, but my comment was more along the lines of what are you smoking..?!


----------

